

Insane Clown Posse: And God created controversy - jaxonrice
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/oct/09/insane-clown-posse-christians-god

======
aeden
I don't get it. Is it a joke, a parody, or something real? Does it even
matter?

------
J3L2404
Frighteningly pathetic. These "clowns" are the realization of every fictional
story about the demise of reason and the descent into foolishness. The
enlightenment is alive, but stagnating or trending down.

